# 5D, Mark III: In-Camera HDR and Compositing



## sanyasi (Mar 2, 2012)

As I understand it and have seen in some samples, the new Mark III allows in-camera HDR and compositing (e.g., capturing multiple shots of people in motion in one image). I am curious, do the files on which these images are based merge into the final image, or does each individual file remain intact, so, for example, if you don't like the camera's implementation of HDR or compositing you still have files to use in Photoshop or an HDR program?

Thank you for any information.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 3, 2012)

All of the above. You're talking about two distinct features - multi-exposure (superimposing images) and HDR (blending images, and sorry, yes - I'm intentionally simplifying). In both cases, you can set the camera to save the source images and the final image, or just the final image. There are some caveats, such as if you've set sRAW format and shoot a multi-exposure, the images will be saved as full RAW, not sRAW.


----------



## fotoray (Mar 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> All of the above. You're talking about two distinct features - multi-exposure (superimposing images) and HDR (blending images, and sorry, yes - I'm intentionally simplifying). In both cases, you can set the camera to save the source images and the final image, or just the final image. There are some caveats, such as if you've set sRAW format and shoot a multi-exposure, the images will be saved as full RAW, not sRAW.



This is good news, but how do you know this about sRAW vs RAW? Would expect to learn this from user's guide, but it's not yet on the Canon website. Did you read review that discusses this? If so, would you provide the link? Thanks


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> All of the above. You're talking about two distinct features - multi-exposure (superimposing images) and HDR (blending images, and sorry, yes - I'm intentionally simplifying). In both cases, you can set the camera to save the source images and the final image, or just the final image. There are some caveats, such as if you've set sRAW format and shoot a multi-exposure, the images will be saved as full RAW, not sRAW.


 8) 8) 8) This is a feature of the 5diii I'm keen to experiment with


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2012)

fotoray said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > All of the above. You're talking about two distinct features - multi-exposure (superimposing images) and HDR (blending images, and sorry, yes - I'm intentionally simplifying). In both cases, you can set the camera to save the source images and the final image, or just the final image. There are some caveats, such as if you've set sRAW format and shoot a multi-exposure, the images will be saved as full RAW, not sRAW.
> ...



It was in reference to the 1D X (link), but I assume it will be the same on the 5DIII:

_Multiple exposures are possible in most Image Quality settings, with the exception of M-RAW and S-RAW (the two reduced-resolution RAW options). If these happen to be active when a user begins multi-exposure shooting with the EOS-1D X, the camera will process the finished multiple-exposure image into a full-resolution RAW file. RAW + JPEG shooting is possible, too._


----------



## timschroepfer (Mar 9, 2012)

Is there a link to samples of the in camera HDR and multiimage?

Thanks!


----------



## noxious_nasties (Mar 9, 2012)

I was under the impression that the 5diii only allowed hdr from jpeg images. 
Can someone confirm/reject this?


----------



## K-amps (Mar 9, 2012)

timschroepfer said:


> Is there a link to samples of the in camera HDR and multiimage?
> 
> Thanks!



http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/inside_canon_eos_5d_mark_iii.do

Look at the Image portfolio tab on th right hand side. At the end there are samples of both. At the bottom of the images you can click on the Exif data and see the picture styles e.g image 7 is in Camera HDR and so on... hope it is what you were looking for.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 10, 2012)

noxious_nasties said:


> I was under the impression that the 5diii only allowed hdr from jpeg images.
> Can someone confirm/reject this?



http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#Features

*Expanding Creativity, Simply.*
_New High Dynamic Range (HDR)_

With its new High Dynamic Range (HDR) mode, the EOS 5D Mark III can merge 3 images of varying exposure, in camera, capturing a broad range of shadow and highlight detail and delivering an image with stunning tonal range. Adjustable to cover a range of ±3 stops, and with 5 different effect settings, HDR recording truly expands the parameters of the light and dark detail a camera can actually record, surprising viewers with the range of tones a photograph can accurately recreate.

_Multiple Exposure Control_

The EOS 5D Mark III offers a new multiple exposure mode for film-like image creation with the convenience of in-camera processing. It offers 4 different compositing methods for proper exposure and composition: additive, average, bright and dark. Multiple exposure shots can be taken in both RAW and JPEG shooting modes, previously captured RAW images can be used as a starting point, and cumulative results can be observed and corrected in real time on the camera's LCD screen. For multiple exposure captures of quickly moving subjects, the EOS 5D Mark III even has a specific continuous shooting multiple exposure mode.


----------



## MazV-L (Mar 13, 2012)

Forget stroboscopic flash! Multiple-exposure mode will be so much more versatile


----------



## te4o (Mar 13, 2012)

Let me ask again: are the HDR 3-5 separate shots taken during ONE SINGLE "mirror up" - stage just by re-reading the sensor or by 3-5 mirror movements (sorry, this may sound dumb but to me option 1 means hand-held HDR and option 2 means tripod-based HDR: a huge difference in speed and practicability. 
If the one-shot HDR is possible, why are we talking about DR of the sensor at all ???


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 13, 2012)

its interesting if it produces a RAW image, most in camera HDR to date have just been jpg only


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 14, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> its interesting if it produces a RAW image, most in camera HDR to date have just been jpg only



I don't think any set of blended images could be considered RAW. They may be able to mix and match pixel levels from multiple exposures and pakage it in an otherwise unprocessed CR2 format though. That would be incredibly cool.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2012)

3kramd5 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > its interesting if it produces a RAW image, most in camera HDR to date have just been jpg only
> ...



yep it would be cool.
However the problem is the camera decides where the point it transitions the exposures which might create some strange things. I dont know just guessing here. I'm just not sure how this would be implemented. I cant wait to get mine to have a look at it though.
I definately dont want some horrible in camera tone mapping function. leave that sort of gimmick to point and shoots.


----------



## YellowJersey (Mar 15, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> 8) 8) 8) This is a feature of the 5diii I'm keen to experiment with



Me too. I have a funny relationship with HDR... I like it, but it doesn't seem to like me very much. The funny thing is that every time I do a series of test shots (say, of my front yard) the HDR works beautifully. Whenever I try to do a serious HDR shot it always turns out terrible. I think photomatix is trolling me.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 15, 2012)

YellowJersey said:


> MazV-L said:
> 
> 
> > 8) 8) 8) This is a feature of the 5diii I'm keen to experiment with
> ...


I've posted this alot 
http://goodlight.us/
have a look at this guys tutorials his method kills the trash compacting softwarelike photomatix etc
I'll be honest first time you read through its intimidating but he sells his actions for $20 which is nothing really but he also teaches you how to make your own if you dont want to buy them. It takes a few rea throughs to get the concepts of what he is doing but the benfits as I see it are 
- you have total control over the blending of exposure at various places of the tonal range and image. so you can leave certain shadow areas if you choose for effect, this makes the image seem less flat and cartoon like
more real.
- its self feathering so you dont have to be super precise with your brush strokes
- its totally clean no loss of image quality and softening of the image giving that fuzzy look, halos,
- no introduced noise (photomatix is appaling for this, take clean iso 100 images and after processing it has more noise than iso 3200 native
- more control over colours tones and contrast. I hate the oversaturation that most cookie cutter software excretes.

hope that helps


----------



## dedx (Mar 19, 2012)

Can multi exposure be considered as Fuji S5 Pro's extended dynamic range?


----------

